# Drontal or Milbemax



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

...........................


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I've never used it but I've been told it's good by friends.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We use Milbemax on both of ours (from memory think this is cos of the lungworm protection), the breeder used Drontal, but our vet recommended Milbemax. 

We have had no problems but it is early days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> We use Milbemax on both of ours (from memory think this is cos of the lungworm protection), the breeder used Drontal, but our vet recommended Milbemax.
> 
> We have had no problems but it is early days.


Yes you are right Milbemax helps in the prevention of lungworm which is becoming more widespread throughout the UK


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

for my breed Drontal every time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

dexter said:


> for my breed Drontal every time.


I noticed you say for your breed. Is there a reason why you said this? Are different breeds affected in different ways?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We use Drontal on the dog, and used Milbemax for the cat. But we advocate every month, with is a lungworm preventative and can be used to treat too.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Drontal gave all my dogs the runs so i always use milbemax now


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Wormers


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> for my breed Drontal every time.


Have you had the test done to see if your dogs are affected?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm about to send off for my youngster.. its not a compulsory test for our breed.

yours been tested ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Dexter I can see why you wouldn't use it as not worth the risk and have just read the packet the tabs are in and it does mention about collies. Well i'm shocked as to why my vet would give me these now as I have a Border Collie and one of the tablets are for him as well. I think i'll have to take them back and see if they can give me drontal instead unless It doesn't affect Borders.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

As i said ,as yet its not a compulsory test for our breed , however more and more are getting their dogs tested. cost for test is £70 . 
LABOKLIN VETERINARY DIAGNOSTIC LABORATORY (UK)


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Thanks Dexter I can see why you wouldn't use it as not worth the risk and have just read the packet the tabs are in and it does mention about collies. Well i'm shocked as to why my vet would give me these now as I have a Border Collie and one of the tablets are for him as well. I think i'll have to take them back and see if they can give me drontal instead unless It doesn't affect Borders.


There is a discussion on another forum at the moment and my understanding is that you shouldn't use any product with collies that contains Ivermectin. I hasten to add I'm no expert but that is pretty much what they were saying.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

you also have to be careful if dogs eat horses poop , in case horses has been treated with ivermectin.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I buy milbemax from the vets and we have never had any problems or side effects.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I buy milbemax from the vets and we have never had any problems or side effects.


 What breed/s do you have?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Drug Sensitivity

thought some of you would be interested in the above link re; drug sensitivity


----------

